# Tartaric Acid vs. Citric Acid?



## anakeimai (Sep 6, 2013)

Cheapskate question: am about to make some elderberry wine, and the recipe suggests doing a proper acid test during the process, and adding tartaric acid as needed. I don't have any, but I have citric acid - is this good enough, or should I be diligent, and less cheapskate?


----------



## Julie (Sep 6, 2013)

Not sure why the recipe is telling you tartaric acid. Elderberry has citric in it. Normally I use acid blend in my elderberry but the citric should be fine.


----------



## JohnT (Sep 6, 2013)

I see that it is all about PH. Both citric and tartaric acids will do the job. Tartaric acid, however, is much softer on the pallet (I find). If it were me, I would go for tartaric.


----------



## Billberry (Sep 6, 2013)

From what I've read some winemakers use tartaric to increase body and mouth feel to fruits which contain little or no tartaric acid. I like Julie's idea of using acid blend since it contains a majority of tartaric if you have it since citric will get largely used up in the fermentation process. You could also use some plumped up raisins to add some tartaric if you care to.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Sep 6, 2013)

Wine makers acid blend has tartaric, malic and citric acids in it.
If all you have is citric, shouldn't be a problem, but go slowly. Citric is the strongest (tasting) of the 3.


----------



## anakeimai (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks all!


----------

